# Key Account Manager - Central London Based



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega seeking Key Account Manager in Central London

See coffee job post:

http://london.coffeejobsboard.com/jobs/view/key-account-manager-2/

Immediate start!

UPTO £32k + Commission + travel expenses

email: [email protected]


----------

